# Panguitch



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Well I finally made it to Panguitch for my fall trip before it ices over. I invited some friends to go, but being a weekday, they all baled out on me. I had the day off and didn't want to take a chance of not be able to go this year so I made the trip by myself. The weather was perfect for this time of year. There was some snow around from a recent snow storm, but the sun was out and no @#$% at all.  








I had pleaded with some forum members for some intel on this lake and I would like to thank everyone that imparted with their tips and advice. I was able to motor right over to the good fishin and get hooked up right away with this nice little bow.








I have a two pole permit so I was running two poles and driving at the same time. I was using a Rapala CD7 brown trout on one pole and expeirmenting on the other pole with different jerk baits such as rainbow color, brook color, glass/ghost and even some jakes spinners. I was catching 3 to 1 fish on the brown trout minnow. 
Me second hit was the day's biggest. It wasn't very long(about 19") but really fat. It put up a great fight all the way to the boat.








I hurried and measured it, took a picture and threw it back in.
After that it was pretty fast fishing for awhile, but I couldn't get anything with much size. 
























Finally a bigger Rainbow that got my heart racing!








I didn't measure as it was about the same size as the other bigger Rainbow. You can see how fat these fish are.
I decided to try my homemade downrigger to see if it would work because I could see some bigger blips on the radar down deeper. I threw the downrigger in with my lucky brown trout minnow and after about 5 minutes it got snagged on something on the bottom and I had to brake it off. Of course that was my only brown trout lure :evil: 
As I was fishing I could see a puff of smoke to the East that turned into a full on wildfire. I think it was probably a control burn, but it really got going.








The moon came up right into the haze of the fire so I snapped this photo. I wanted to take more, but my camera battries ran out  








Anway a great trip even if it was by myself. Next time I will give everyone around the Southern part of the state more heads up next time. I would love somebody to help reel all of the fish in :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work and great tip on the CD-7!! I need to buy me some of those! Were you running a swivel or tying the rapala knot? Way to get into them!! Should be a good ice fishing season up there and ice off should be great!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Thanks nor-tah. I put a bullet weight above a swivel and tied on about 36" of leader down to the Rapala. I didn't seem like it was getting down enough on it's own. I was just using my regular "fisherman's knot" but I remembered you or somebody saying to use the Rapala knot. So I looked in the box and saw how to tie it and finished the day out with that knot. It seemed to work pretty good.

I am excited for some ice fishing and ice off. Let me know if you or the Northern crew would like to go!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I got a Grandma in Hatch. I'll be down for Thanksgiving. If its good by then then go punch some holes. If not maybe we will swing down that way in March when the main crowds are done.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice report. I especially liked those last few photos. Good job.

Still have Panguitch on my 'to do' list. Looks great.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

great photos and report!


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

We were considering it this weekend. Thanks to your report we will go for sure!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice report, young feller. 8)   :lol: :shock:  :wink: :| _(O)_


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Way cool. Glad you had some success. I've heard different stories over the years about this lake and have never taken the time to go give it a try. I think this post may be persasive to get me to go there. Thanks. Oh, and remember: I have a Lil' John down rigger that I would just love to see you have. Stop in. :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking fish, congrats on the catches!


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice report and awesome pics!


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

How has Panguich been fishing?


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

catch&release said:


> How has Panguich been fishing?


there's this report and another recent one that you can read, it has been fishing pretty good.


----------

